# τα κακώς κείμενα



## despulix (Jul 28, 2008)

Καλησπέρα!

Τα κακώς κείμενα (μιας χώρας, για παράδειγμα) αγγλιστί παρακαλώ...

Σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 28, 2008)

Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να αποδοθεί ένας τέτοιος ιδιωματισμός χωρίς συγκείμενο.


----------



## despulix (Jul 28, 2008)

Συγκείμενο: "Αυτό που με γοητεύει είναι ο ίδιος ο τόπος κι αυτό που με πληγώνει είναι τα *κακώς κείμενα* και ειδικά η όλο και μεγαλύτερη απώλεια αξιών και έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τα πάντα και τους πάντες" 

Αναρωτιόμουν μήπως υπάρχει κάποια έκφραση στα αγγλικά που να αποδίδει ακριβώς αυτή την ελληνική έκφραση και που τώρα μου διαφεύγει... Αν δεν υπάρχει, θα βρω εγώ τρόπο να το αποδώσω, μην μπει άλλος στον κόπο. No problem... Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2008)

Σ' αυτό το νήμα θέλω να κάνω μεγάλη συζήτηση, αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να φλυαρήσω. 

Από τα λεξικά θα πάρεις:
the negative aspects, failings, shortcomings, everything that is wrong

Θα πρόσθετα και το απλό *ills* παρέα με το _everything that is wrong_. Τα άλλα είναι «ανά περίπτωση».


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 28, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι από τα προτεινόμενα μέχρι στιγμής το ills είναι το καλύτερο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 28, 2008)

Εγώ προλαβαίνω άνετα να φλυαρήσω. Τα κακώς κείμενα εν προκειμένω εννοούν συγκεκριμένες πράξεις ανθρώπων (διαφθορά και καφρίλα δηλαδή), ενώ Ills και negative aspects μπορεί να έχουν να κάνουν και με τον καιρό, τον τρόπο ζωής σε μια πόλη, τη μόλυνση κλπ. Σκέφτομαι διάφορα στο στυλ wrongdoings, abuse και για πιο επίσημα και πιο συγκεκριμένα κείμενα misconduct και malpractice.


----------



## despulix (Jul 28, 2008)

Mille merci σε όλους. Θα λάβω όλα όσα γράψατε υπόψη, θα "κοιμηθώ πάνω τους" και θα αποφανθώ αύριο, με το καλό!


----------

